# Best DC Restaurants, recommendations needed



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello All, 

I am in DC this week for training. My son is coming down from Princeton for the weekend to spend some time with his old man and to be well fed. 

There are a ton of great local restaurants reviewed in the WAPO, but does anyone have any specific "must see" places to share?

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Kapnos Taverna
Rasika
Jaleo


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hogates Steakhouse...ya gotta love the sticky rolls they bring out to munch on while you wait for your dinner! :thumbs-up:


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Hogates Steakhouse...ya gotta love the sticky rolls they bring out to munch on while you wait for your dinner! :thumbs-up:


I thought that Hogates was permanently closed.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It may be closed...it's been a fair number of years since I dined there. So I had checked the web and they were still listed, leading me to assume they are still in operation. Sorry if the information is in error.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

We had dinner at the Capital Grille on Pennsylvania Ave. It was excellent except for two items. 

1. The room was very noisy. 

2. They tried to hard sell us on some sort of wine package. We were spending quite a bit on Woodford Reserve so I don't quite get it. If we are going to spend $400 on dinner for 3, do we really need a wine package presentation at our table?

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> We had dinner at the Capital Grille on Pennsylvania Ave. It was excellent except for two items.
> 
> 1. The room was very noisy.
> 
> ...


My father and I nearly went there when we were in DC a few months back. We chose the BLT Prime instead. Sorry to hear you had those two issues.


----------

